# How many miles/any problems you have had



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I just got an 04 Goat, 22K miles, 6 speed. Courious to see how many miles everyone has and any problems they have had with them.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I have 52,000 on my 05 and early on, I had the "throttle position sensor" go out (not on 04's and it was replaced under warranty and a lot of early 05's had the same issue). The suspension was unbelievably saggy and sloppy but pedders helped that.

No other issues I can think of


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

I bought mine with 35000 on it. Only problem I had so far was the guage cluster went nutz cuz of loose wiring behind the guage. There is actually a TSB on that for the 04 so I guess it was normal. All repaired now and is running great ever since.



Note - Just keep up with the normal maintenance I.E Fluids and such and you will be fine.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

05 m6 , ignition went out 2 weeks ago last night i had the mass air flow replaced and i am getting codes for tps , and it is doing funny stuff . so hopefully the MAF solved the problems! alternator went out with 1,400 or 1,500 miles on it and the hood was re done at the dealer with 2,000 or so miles on it....


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

2006 M6 with 16,000 miles. Only issue was some pulling I started to notice in the suspension when the road was uneven. An uneven surface such as tire grooves near stop lights. Probably one of the stock bushings was shot.

Skip shift, K&N dropin, Billet Shifter, tune, done early on. Pedders Street II and 18x10 rear wheels done around 13k and pulling went away along with other vagueness and traction issues. Future mods...yes yes and yes. Brakes then power.

Update: Just noticed a busted seam near the headrest on the rear seat. This appears to be a common problem


----------



## journeysend (Jul 28, 2008)

I have the same busted seam in the same place on the rear seat. Other than that, everything is just beautiful so far, but I am the 2nd owner...


----------



## 05BLKGOAT (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone with higher miles, im more towards 60k....


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*No Problems*



05BLKGOAT said:


> Anyone with higher miles, im more towards 60k....


Mine has 2600 miles since 10/06, no problems worth taking back to the dealership..they would just ake it worse..
KICKSO6
DALLAS, GA.
S.E.G.T.O.A.arty:


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Rear Differential Replaced due to "Growling Noise" at 16,000 miles. Just had it realigned with the revised alignment specs from GM and the front tires replaced "due to being misaligned" at 19,500 miles.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Any recall notices for the 06' GTO???


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

kicks06 said:


> Any recall notices for the 06' GTO???


Hey Randy,

Here is a list of TSB's on the 06,

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/tsb-information-06-gto-13165/

Saw your car on the back page of the SEGTOA rooster, did you see who's car was on the front page?


----------



## NC_Shogun (May 12, 2008)

I have a 05 Goat from 20,000 miles and now i'm at about 73K, 
the problems i've had has been from my doing for the most part,
-I had to replace the slave cylinder and flywheels (i just bought a clutch kit and slave cylinder.)
-I had to replace my multifunction switch because my lights were blinking like crazy when i turn them on. 
-I bought a B&M shifter that cause a hole in my transmission gasket ($740 for the parts to replace it, GM won't sell the gasket seperately)

Other than that and minor tire change and upgrade all my fliud to royal purple the regular stuff. My goat has been riding great and its been my daily driver for 2 years now.

Whenever i've had any problems i've been able to look on this forum and figure out whats going on before taking to the crooks at the dealership,

Any suggestion on what i may want to do when my warranty is up in the next 2,000 miles


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:cheers welcome to the heard NC shogun

i have a 04 a4 with 17k on it and so far no problemsarty:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I just got an 04 Goat, 22K miles, 6 speed. Courious to see how many miles everyone has and any problems they have had with them.


I have had my New 05 GOAT since Jan 2005. Only 12,800 miles on the clock, No problems or complaints


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

2005, M6, 46,000 miles. No significant problems whatsoever to report. 

I've had "throttle stuck" engione error code twice. This one reduces engine performance until the code is reset. I purchased a code reader after the first time and am now able to clear the code without a dealer visit. After four restarts without the error, the check engine light clears itself. 

I am getting "traction control error, traction disabled" error about once per month now. This is also a false reading and clears itself after an engine restart. 

I am starting to get a clunk on passenger front suspension when I am starting with wheels turned. I suspect it is a suspension shift and not a big deal at this point. 

No signs of the dreaded strut sag problem at this point. 

This goat rocks!


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

fat tire's the fatter they are the worse it gets.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

05 16000 miles door lock motors went bad


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I have 76,821 on an 05 GTO 6 speed. Only problem: replace sensor in front wheels for traction control. I won't do that again. Got screwed. Run Amsoil in everything that moves. Great car!


----------



## MidWest GTO 5.7 (Sep 7, 2008)

04 M6 with 45,000. my alignment is a bit off not bad though and my front brakes have a pretty consistent squeak too them after I drive for a bit so I'll be buying some new pads soon. other than that nothing but I am the second owner.


----------

